

Student Debt Could Reduce Home Sales 8% This Year - saadmalik01
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2014/09/19/student-debt-could-reduce-home-sales-8-this-year-report-says/

======
transfire
Run the projections on that out 10 years and this nation is sunk.

